# Just when I thought things were starting to take shape....



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning   

DH and I decided a few months ago that we couldn't go through tx and started exploring adoption. I contacted sw and she came round in Aug for a talk through about the process, she is coming round again in a couple of weeks to hear our stories. We are provisionally booked on the prep course starting in Feb. 

I have been feeling positive about this and been able to face (more easily) seeing pregnant friends, babies etc as I believe that is the route for us to become a family. 

However, dh has been made redundant    Site is probably closing in 2 months. We really want to stay in Edinburgh but of course may need to move either within Scotland or maybe to England. He is even thinking of getting a less paid job for maybe a year and then we can stay here and complete prep course etc and then once approved    could look at moving. 

Our heads are all over the place and I am not really sure what I am asking here...but maybe it is how easy it is to move to new councils/boards when going through adoption process or would we need to start over again.  Also if we do move will we need to be living there for a certain length of time before starting prep course as would probably have no support network??  

My mantra in all of this to my DH has been 'Keep communicating and stay healthy'...so far it seems to be working   

Thanks for reading!!

Xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

We were faced with a similar situation when we first started looking into adoption and we wanted until we were settled again (for us we moved up to Scotland from Nottingham).  

You can't normally transfer to a new LA part way through the process and would have to start all over again.  

Hope your DH finds something nearby and quickly.

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Irish Lady


Sorry to hear about your DH   , I hope he finds something soon. 


Once you have started the adoption process, it is very rare that you are able to transfer. The only way it might be easier is if you stayed within a consortium, for example in the West of Scotland there is a consortium that covers 11 LAs so transferring in that situation technically should be easier, but it would still be a challenge to convince them I think.


We adopted Cookie with LA "X", then 6 months later moved to LA "Y".  Two months later we were approached about adopting Cookies brother, so LA "X" assessed us and supported us till placement, then LA "Y" took over.  Ours was a rare situation, but a good example that LAs can work together when they need to. Both LAs were in the same consortium. 


Some Voluntary Agencies cover a large area - perhaps a 50 mile radius or even the whole country and it would be easier with them I would think. 


As far as I know, there are no set timescales regarding how long you need to be resident, however an agency are likely to look at your DHs redundancy and you moving as being major life events and this may delay the process further.  Support network would probably be an issue too. 


Sorry that's probably not what you wanted to hear.     that you get some good news soon.


Bx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you...DH has an interview in Manchester on Tuesday...though he is still applying for things in Edinburgh. Oh such stressful times! We are heading back to my parents for the w/e which is good timing as we could do with a bit of TLC!

Xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Well what a week...  

Had a mini breakdown on Wed evening as was becoming stressed about dh finding a job and adoption. 

However, sw came round for 2nd visit yesterday to find out about us, which went well. Though quite draining as she was with us for nearly 2.5hrs - not sure if this is normal

DH mentioned about his job but he does have 2 interviews in Edin (where we live) next week and we do want to stay here. Fingers crossed!!

It feels so much more real now and we are down for prep course which isn't until the New Year, but hopefully by then dh will be settled in new job.  We don't have to get anymore child related experience which is good news. Plus dh found out yesterday he is going to quite a bit more money for redundancy that first thought, which is also good news.

So after feeling horrendous on Wed, things have picked up quite a bit!!  

 Xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad things are picking up chick xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

DH has got a new job in Edinburgh - yipeeeeeeeeeeee !!   

He will start in new job, the week after leaving old place so we won't miss a months salary!!  

Wow thinks are starting to take shape - for the time being anyway!

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Fabulous news - well done to your DH.

Hope things go smoothly from now

Bop


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Great news!!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Fab News Irishlady


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

thank you lovely ladies


----------

